# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Floor tiles before toilet installation?

## wattlegirl

We are putting in a toilet off our laundry. Do we put the floor tiles down before or after the toilet is fitted? :Smilie:

----------


## China

It is up to you, can be done either way, much less bother cutting tiles if you you tile first

----------


## sundancewfs

I put the tiles down first, 
Couple of reasons...
1) I thought it would look more finished to have tile going under the toilet.
2) easier to cut tile around the waste pipe in the floor than around the entire pan.
3) I asked the plumber what he thought was the norm. His answer was tile first, toilet second.

----------


## lbg

yep - much nicer finish (imo) if you tile first. also, it's even better if you get an enclosed base (there's a word for this but I forget), that way your tiling around the waste doesn't have to be crash hot.

----------


## sundancewfs

One thing you could do is go and look at a plumbing supply store, Reese, Tradelink, Burdens etc... They usually have displays set up with tiling done. This way you can see first hand what it looks like.

----------


## AJ

I agree with the others, definitely tile first. Another advantage is that if you ever need or want to replace the toilet sometime it would have a different footprint to an earlier one and you tiled around around the existind one , you would have to retile the floor as well. :Biggrin:

----------


## Pulse

normal practice is to leave a floor tile out under the pan to allow the mortar bed to bond to the subfloor, don't worry if sticking with silicone. 
Pulse

----------


## ThinkBathrooms

Hi wattlegirl, 
It is definitely a much better looking final product when the tiles are laid first and the toilet is fixed after tiling.  Silicon is a good option as you can salvage the toilet if it ever needs to come out for any reason.

----------

